# oliver bridge wma



## keller625 (Aug 25, 2009)

last weekend i went out and scouted and squirell hunted oliver bridge wma. any hardwoods in there? i realy didnt see any deer sign either excedpt for a print now and then.i will probably go scout and do some squirell hunting again this weekend and was wondering if anyone could give me a little help on giving my first bow kill. 

if you know of any general area that you can point me towards, can you pm me? thanks a lot, i appreciate any help(im only gonna be hunting during the week.beauty of bein a collage kid)

p.s. does anyone know if there are hogs?


----------



## smi175 (Sep 5, 2009)

which area did you scout?  are you driving all the way to oliver?  You should stay in the metro area.  you can only bow hunt, there is less pressure and the bucks are bigger.  I grew up in Marietta and there are deer in every neighborhood.  Check Red Top Mountain, I think they started letting people hunt there again, it is in Cartersville.


----------



## Timberchicken (Sep 5, 2009)

Mainly Planted pines on that tract. There is a thin hardwood bottom adjoining the Ogeechee River. There should be some good bow stand locations on the edge of the hardwood bottoms.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Sep 8, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, that used to be part of GoBar hunt club. I knew a fellow in that club and he said it had deer, turkey, and hogs. I'd still like to check it out myself, but haven't has time to yet.


----------



## pkp844 (Sep 29, 2009)

It was part of gobar, but only the back half close to the river i believe. i have walked the majority of that property, the best place to hunt imo is if you go in the entrance closest to the river, and take the trail to your left. stay to the left until it gets really thick and you see a trail off to your right. this trail follows the river all the way down to the end of the property.  i found this area to have the most sign and i got the most deer on the camera.


----------

